# Opinions



## cthh (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi all! What's your opinion about Sony Nex 3N?


Please share!


----------



## goodguy (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice camera but I would advie you to try and go with the NEX-5 if you can.


----------



## cthh (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi, I would love to get that too. But unfortunately it is not in my price range.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 10, 2013)

Why not just do a search on the web and read reviews?
There will only be a small number of Nex 3 users here and there is no guarantee their opinions will be intelligent or reliable.

If this is just a casual question to introduce yourself as a new member, then perhaps you could browse the forum and find an area that hasn't been discussed, that you are interested in and ask that question.


----------



## cosmonaut (Mar 10, 2013)

The biggest difference in the NEX series cameras is how they operate. If you are a casual shooter and not much worried about shooting in manual I think you will be happy.


----------



## 2fastlx (Mar 10, 2013)

Fwiw I picked up a nex 5r and couldnt be happier. I love that little camera.


----------



## LouR (Mar 10, 2013)

My spouse has the NEX5 (his Christmas gift in 2011), loves it and I just got him the 18-200mm zoom. Paid $699 for the camera and kit lens. I'm sure you could find an extra $200 somewhere.


----------

